# Some Pics Of My Collection (hope It Works!)



## winnei

Hi all,Firstly here is a pic of my 1976 Seamaster and 1974 Geneve

Best Regards,

Neil.


----------



## PhilM

Well done looks like you've managed it, a couple of nice watches :yes:


----------



## Guest

Excellent double act well done :lol:


----------



## doc_ab

nice looking watches, where did you getthem from? Asking as just starting a collection and looking into adding a vintage omega or two.


----------



## sonic

winnei said:


> Hi all,Firstly here is a pic of my 1976 Seamaster and 1974 Geneve
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Neil.


Very nice


----------



## nolsj

Nice I wanted to start with an Omega, but hopefully I've been swayed elsewhere


----------



## bobjames

Nice Omega Geneve, understated watch, nice looking and simple. Cool


----------



## gaz56

very nice

gaz


----------



## Trinity

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Filterlab

Love that Seamaster. Nice one.


----------



## andyft21

Nice watches Neil, good photos also.


----------



## SjhC

Nice picture Neil; I've been meaning to take some pictures of my collection for insurance purposes. Really must get around to this.

Scott

(SjhC)


----------



## paulh123

2 Nice watches indeed.


----------



## Snookster

Very very very nice


----------



## BlueKnight

Well done!


----------

